# Does co2 have a effect on a controled ph level?



## Fish buddy (Dec 8, 2010)

So I have a planted tank with 1 java fern,1 crypt wendtii,1 java moss,and 1 anubis.iam wanting to use a diy co2 system and iam currently using seachems neatrul ph 7.0 to stablize the ph at 7.0.Will the co2 have any effect on the ph if iam using neautral ph regulator?The diy system that i was considering is from hagen,and says it maitains a stable level of co2 in the tank.Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Co2 when added to the aquarium tends to lower the ph. Why are you using a ph stabilizer? Give us more details on your tank setup for better insight. Lights, filtration, inhabitants and water parameters details are needed.


----------



## Fish buddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Izzy said:


> Co2 when added to the aquarium tends to lower the ph. Why are you using a ph stabilizer? Give us more details on your tank setup for better insight. Lights, filtration, inhabitants and water parameters details are needed.


Iam using the ph stabilizer for my dwarf puffer fish and ghost shrimp.I heard that it was a good idea to have a stabile ph and thats what the puffers like a ph of 7.0.Iam using a standerd fluorescent aquarium light fixture and iam using a hagen life glo bulb of 6700k spectrum it is a 24w bulb.For the filteration iam using a marineland peguin filter with a biowheel and iam just using a foam pad in there to filter out particals instead of the carbion filter pad.My aquarium temp is at 80f my ammonia is at 0ppm,nitrate is also at 0ppm.I dont know what the nitrites are at.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

What is the ph / gh / kh of your tap water? I don't have any experience with puffers. My fish & plants adjust to my hard water & ph 7.4 of from the tap. A day later the tanks without co2 are 7.6. The tanks with added co2 are down to 6.8.

Adding diy co2 will not really help with a hang on back filter unless the water is kept high. The ripples and splashing release co2 and the diy co2 may not keep up. 

You may consider fertilizers for your plants. A small bio load create minimal nitrates to feed the plants.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

With the setup you describe, I doubt CO2 will add much to your tank. The plants you listed certainly don't need it. With the amount of hassle that comes with DIY CO2, I don't think it would be worth it.

The puffer and shrimp should be fine in any but the most extreme pH levels. Between 6 and 8 they should definitely be fine. If your water is soft and your water tends to be too acidic (pH below 6) the pH stabilizer may help. If your water is hard and basic then the stabilizer is probably not doing anything.


----------



## Fish buddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Izzy said:


> What is the ph / gh / kh of your tap water? I don't have any experience with puffers. My fish & plants adjust to my hard water & ph 7.4 of from the tap. A day later the tanks without co2 are 7.6. The tanks with added co2 are down to 6.8.
> 
> Adding diy co2 will not really help with a hang on back filter unless the water is kept high. The ripples and splashing release co2 and the diy co2 may not keep up.
> 
> You may consider fertilizers for your plants. A small bio load create minimal nitrates to feed the plants.


Iam not sure what the ph,kh,and the gh are of my tap water.I havent got that tested yet.Will like a co2 liquid additive from seachem exscape from the water if i have surface ripples?


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Seachem Excel / liquid co2 is another option. It can be expensive on large tanks. The best side benefit is it controls Black beard algae, but on the bad side can melt some plants.

What are you adding to fertilize the plants?

If you have soft water then adding a gh booster will keep the ph from fluctuating as much. Gh booster will contain some ferts for the plants.


----------



## DVS (Nov 20, 2005)

A gH booster will not affect pH at all(including stabilizing it).


----------

